# Would you buy a murder house?



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 16, 2013)

Would you buy a house where you knew a murder occurred?

What would you do if you owned a house and found at that at some point in the distant past, a murder or murders had occurred there?


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 16, 2013)

It depends. Are there any remnants of said occurrance?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 16, 2013)

nope, I'd wouldn't buy. I'd like my sister to visit us.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 16, 2013)

Is it haunted? Does it have a secret staircase up to the organ loft?


----------



## csb (Jan 16, 2013)

I've told the story before about my mom growing up in a murder house, complete with blood stains in the hardwood floors.

There's no fricking way I'd live in a murder house! Call me crazy, but when we looked for homes I made sure to pause in each one to see what the vibe was in the house. My parents' house has a uneasy feeling in the basement (that other people have noticed too) and I wasn't going to pay money on a creepy house.


----------



## Supe (Jan 16, 2013)

If it was a house that met all of my wants, was a screaming deal, and I'd have never known unless somebody told me, then absolutely. I've got a dog that can chase away any prospective ghosts should the need arise.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 16, 2013)

I'd agree w/ Supe, if I didn't know the person, it was the house that I really wanted and it was a super deal, I'd do it...although, if you watch American Horror story season 1, it is totally about this exact senario and it's a pretty freaky show!


----------



## YMZ PE (Jan 16, 2013)

csb said:


> Call me crazy, but when we looked for homes I made sure to pause in each one to see what the vibe was in the house. My parents' house has a uneasy feeling in the basement (that other people have noticed too) and I wasn't going to pay money on a creepy house.


I did too!

I'd consider buying a murder house at a rock-bottom price for the land, then demo it and build a brand new house. We'd consecrate the land before pouring the foundation, obviously.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Jan 16, 2013)

Ahhhhh.....NO!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 16, 2013)

The question isn't whether I would buy the house, but rather would my wife let me buy the house. The answer is no.


----------



## Weavs33 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ugghh, I have started looking for my first house, now I have something else to worry about too.... They don't put murders on the sellers disclosure forms do they? haha


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 16, 2013)

YMZ PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Call me crazy, but when we looked for homes I made sure to pause in each one to see what the vibe was in the house. My parents' house has a uneasy feeling in the basement (that other people have noticed too) and I wasn't going to pay money on a creepy house.
> ...


But until you started digging the foundation you wouldn't know if they just moved the headstones but not the bodies. At that point you'd own it.


----------



## Supe (Jan 16, 2013)

Weavs33 said:


> Ugghh, I have started looking for my first house, now I have something else to worry about too.... They don't put murders on the sellers disclosure forms do they? haha


Actually, in some states, it is a legal requirement to do so as a "material fact", though some have a statue of limitations on them.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 16, 2013)

Supe said:


> 'Weavs33 said:
> 
> 
> > Ugghh, I have started looking for my first house, now I have something else to worry about too.... They don't put murders on the sellers disclosure forms do they? haha
> ...


Some states require disclosure of a 'haunting' too.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 16, 2013)

Deja Vu...seems like capt just said that


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 16, 2013)

I think several states require that a death in the house be disclosed


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm reasonably sure that someone died of old age in our house, but don't really know.

The question came up because we had a neighbor that died and her daughter came back to live in the house. I asked my wife, "What would you think if she said, 'I'm surprised y'all bought that house seeing that two people were murdered in it.?'"

Not that she did, but it started an interesting discussion.

My aunt lives in a house where the two previous owners both committed suicide, one in the house, one years after owning it. I kid her about the house's track record.


----------



## Weavs33 (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't think I would buy one. I have seen too many of those "haunted" shows. That's one thing that scares the be-jeezes out of me.


----------



## Weavs33 (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't think I would buy one. I have seen too many of those "haunted" shows. That's one thing that scares the be-jeezes out of me.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 16, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> Is it haunted? Does it have a secret staircase up to the organ loft?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Ghost &amp; Mr. Chicken?


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't think I could do it. If it was a really good deal, I'd probably think really hard on it and try to be all logical about why I should, but in the end, I just don't think I could.


----------



## frazil (Jan 16, 2013)

Judowolf PE said:


> I'd agree w/ Supe, if I didn't know the person, it was the house that I really wanted and it was a super deal, I'd do it...although, if you watch American Horror story season 1, it is totally about this exact senario and it's a pretty freaky show!


I watched half of one episode and had to shut it off - super freaky. Guess I couldn't do it.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 16, 2013)

We've got one 3 houses down... I'd have to get a good deal personally...


----------



## csb (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 16, 2013)

Friend of mine has a murder house across th street. Guy shot his girlfriend. A motorcycle club bought it.

He said they've really cut down on crime and d-baggery in the hood.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 16, 2013)

I'd buy it, but it would have to be a rental since Mrs Dex has absolutely no intention of ever moving again.

A death in the house is always a bit on the creepy side. My grandfather passed away while he was living with my parents a couple years back. He was staying in my old bedroom (which was the guest room before he moved in, and returned to a guest room after he passed) and was on his way to the restroom when he collapsed. Those two rooms have never really felt the same since...


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 16, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Is it haunted? Does it have a secret staircase up to the organ loft?
> ...


Bingo.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 16, 2013)

frazil said:


> Judowolf PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'd agree w/ Supe, if I didn't know the person, it was the house that I really wanted and it was a super deal, I'd do it...although, if you watch American Horror story season 1, it is totally about this exact senario and it's a pretty freaky show!
> ...


I got hooked on AHS when I saw the pilot/premiere. this season is even stranger than last. It's the only TV show that I will record so I'm sure I don't miss it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 16, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> > Judowolf PE said:
> ...


This season is definitely 'out there.'

Last season rocked.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 16, 2013)

I saw the first season was uploaded to the instant watch section of Netflix. I may start watching it again now that I know it isn't taking up precious DVR space so my wife can record the Vampire Diaries... :hung-037:


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 16, 2013)

I really like this season, but not as much as last season. It's almost a completely different show, but I can see where they are going with this season, so I'm sure the rest will be awesome!


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 16, 2013)

Judowolf PE said:


> I really like this season, but not as much as last season. It's almost a completely different show, but I can see where they are going with this season, so I'm sure the rest will be awesome!


It is a completely different show. IIRC tonight is the season finale, correct? I'm not sure I "can see where they are going with this season".


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 16, 2013)

Isn't Dylan McDermit from season 1 the son of the writer and Dr Thredson, so it's kinda starting the backstory for season 1


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 16, 2013)

I try not to think about what could have happened in the past at my house since it's over 100 years old. Although it gets a little creepy when the floors creak and crack... It is entirely possible and probably likely that someone has died there. Don't let your mind wander in regard to what else could have happened in every room either. After all, the family that owned the place before us had like six kids. This is not a conversation that I have had with my wife but I'm guessing that she is pushing to rebuild in a couple of years due to similar thoughts.

I'm more interested in finding hidden compartments in the house and other buildings or old cream cans burried in the yard!!


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 16, 2013)

Judowolf PE said:


> Isn't Dylan McDermit from season 1 the son of the writer and Dr Thredson, so it's kinda starting the backstory for season 1


yes. that is a tie bewteen Seasons 1 and 2, but I don't know where they're going from here. The whole breast milk thing was pretty bizarre.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Lumber Jim said:


> I try not to think about what could have happened in the past at my house since it's over 100 years old. Although it gets a little creepy when the floors creak and crack... It is entirely possible and probably likely that someone has died there. Don't let your mind wander in regard to what else could have happened in every room either. After all, the family that owned the place before us had like six kids. This is not a conversation that I have had with my wife but I'm guessing that she is pushing to rebuild in a couple of years due to similar thoughts.
> 
> I'm more interested in finding hidden compartments in the house and other buildings or old cream cans burried in the yard!!


The bricks on the side of one of the bldgs in our little downtown area on a 100+ yr old bldg came crashing down a week or so ago...they found a glass medcine bottle with a note inside from the owner of the bldg that listed what businesses were in the bldg, the company doing to the refacing of the bldg and the front pages of the 2 local papers at the time. a strange coicindence that they were jack hammering the sidewalks a few weeks prior to the crumble for a beautification project...


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 16, 2013)

a strange coicindence that they were jack hammering the sidewalks a few weeks prior to the crumble for a beautification project..

and I'll bet it looks beautiful except for all those damn bricks all over it.


----------



## pbrme (Jan 16, 2013)

That's a hard question. I don't know how I'd approach buying a house with a know death/murder. Instinct says no, rationale say yeah (for the right price). I think for me it would depend on room layout, as the home could have the potential to be a little creepy in some places.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 17, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> Judowolf PE said:
> 
> 
> > I really like this season, but not as much as last season. It's almost a completely different show, but I can see where they are going with this season, so I'm sure the rest will be awesome!
> ...


I guess by now you know the season finale is next week.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a regular Wednesday night commitment (unfortunately it's not a socks only thing) so I record it and watch it later, so I wasn't completely sure.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 17, 2013)

I DVR it as well and haven't watched last nights episode yet...


----------



## MGX (Jan 17, 2013)

Spent 6 years in one. No biggie. No ghosts, hauntings or other shenanigans.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 17, 2013)

MGX said:


> Spent 6 years in one. No biggie. No ghosts, hauntings or other shenanigans.


was it a "murder house" or just a "death house"?


----------



## frazil (Jan 17, 2013)

I wouldn't have a problem with a death house. I've lived in a couple. But a murder house has bad mojo.


----------



## MGX (Jan 18, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> MGX said:
> 
> 
> > Spent 6 years in one. No biggie. No ghosts, hauntings or other shenanigans.
> ...


Maybe just a death house. 6 year old girl died with some odd circumstances. Everyone in the neighborhood had a different story. Some say she fell and some say she was pushed etc. causing a head injury coupled with hitting a car pulling in the driveway. EMS respond time was 25+ minutes so... Court hearings were eventually dropped and the family moved out leaving a smoking hot deal. Probably just a death house but the neighbors love drama.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 18, 2013)

My parent's house used to be a house of ill repute...the neighbors were excited when a young family bought it and moved in.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> My parent's house used to be a house of ill repute...the neighbors were excited when a young family bought it and moved in.






Those must have been some sicko neighbors!


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 18, 2013)

I bet you got some interesting visitors in the beginning...


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 18, 2013)

MGX said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > MGX said:
> ...




"Some say she fell and some say she was pushed etc. causing a head injury coupled with hitting a car pulling in the driveway."

so she dies in the drivewqay but not inside the house. I'm sorry but I'd have to classify that as a potential murder/death "property" and not a "house" where you actually live/sleep where someone died. Glad you got a smoking deal out of it. Doid you tell the buyers about the history when you sold it? Was the value back to "typical" or did you have to come down from typical because of the past?

snick: So was there a "presence" that that gave you unique skills later in life?


----------



## goodal (Jan 18, 2013)

A friend of mine bought a house where the previous owner hung himself from the 2nd flr banister. Its a beautilful house but it does feel a little creepy at times.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 18, 2013)

^HA...maybe, haven't gotten any complaints from mr snick


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 18, 2013)

Several years back, I was out on the west coast visiting family and we went to see this little movie called "Sixth Sense" that scared the bejeezus out of me.

The next day, we went and visited my Grand-Aunt &amp; Uncle who lived in a house they built 50 years ago up on the side of a hill in Beverly Hills. As I walked through the house, I got struck with this weird, calm feeling realizing that nothing bad had ever happened in that house - no deaths, no beatings, no religious cults entombed in caves underneath. It was this strikingly weird calm aura (if you believe in that crap.)

Not only that, but the story of how they were able to buy &amp; build a house on an empty lot in B/H is an engineers sweet dream: invent a simple hydraulic actuator for a D.O.D. project and next thing you know, ol' Jeb's a millionaire!


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 18, 2013)

Soo I take it, that was your "favorite" Aunt and Uncle!


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 18, 2013)

Uncle Jack might have been that crusty old guy in the paper filled cubicle down the hall just counting his days to retirement, except that he designed a little thingy that holds planes up in the air - to hear him tell it, almost by accident. He is my hero! Nicest guy you ever met. Total engineer. Least creepy house I've ever been in!

My house gets a little creepy sometimes, but I sing to it and it seems to like that.

_Don't judge me!_


----------



## frazil (Jan 18, 2013)

This thread reminds me... a couple weeks ago my daughter (age 6) was mixing all sorts of strange things in a bowl - uncooked shell pasta, lifesavers, chopped rotten apples, etc. I asked her what she was doing and she said "making ghost food". Huh? She said that's what ghosts like to eat and that we should leave them a bowl so they're nice to us.

I argued that leaving the bowl out might encourage them to come to our house, and she said "Oh they're already here".


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2013)

Wolverine said:


> Uncle Jack might have been that crusty old guy in the paper filled cubicle down the hall just counting his days to retirement, except that he designed a little thingy that holds planes up in the air - to hear him tell it, almost by accident. He is my hero! Nicest guy you ever met. Total engineer. Least creepy house I've ever been in!
> 
> My house gets a little creepy sometimes, but I sing to it and it seems to like that.
> 
> _Don't judge me!_






Do you sing Sweet Home Alabama?


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 18, 2013)

frazil, that's kinda strange, but your daughter seems ok with it, so it must be "nice" spirits, unlike those demon spirits in the brown bottle!


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 18, 2013)

Fraz: Was she doing this while sitting in the dark in fornt oa static filled TV screen? Did she slowly turn to you and say "They're here"?


----------



## maryannette (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't think I would feel good about buying a murder house. It would depend on the vibes. And I really believe that houses have vibes.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2013)

maryannette said:


> I don't think I would feel good about buying a murder house. It would depend on the vibes. And I really believe that houses have vibes.






So is that why women love looking at houses?

I'll show myself out...


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 18, 2013)

Hmmmm, good question Ble...and does the real estate agent have to hum the tune "Good Vibrations" while your touring a murder house to make ya feel better?


----------



## maryannette (Jan 18, 2013)

NO, NO, NO!!! I just meant that your feel different at different places. Men DON'T understand.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 18, 2013)

That's true Mary, the back of your hand feels different than your knee or your foot...I totally agree


----------



## csb (Jan 18, 2013)

frazil said:


> This thread reminds me... a couple weeks ago my daughter (age 6) was mixing all sorts of strange things in a bowl - uncooked shell pasta, lifesavers, chopped rotten apples, etc. I asked her what she was doing and she said "making ghost food". Huh? She said that's what ghosts like to eat and that we should leave them a bowl so they're nice to us.
> 
> I argued that leaving the bowl out might encourage them to come to our house, and she said "Oh they're already here".


You either need to move or get rid of your daughter. That's creepy!


----------



## frazil (Jan 18, 2013)

csb said:


> You either need to move or get rid of your daughter. That's creepy!


I know, right?! At least she knows what they like to eat!


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 18, 2013)

Her recipe sounded well thought out and reasonable, I thought they liked Booberries....


----------



## MGX (Jan 18, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> MGX said:
> 
> 
> > MA_PE said:
> ...


Fine, be that way. Dad bought it when I was eight so no idea how cheap.


----------



## csb (Jan 18, 2013)

frazil said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > You either need to move or get rid of your daughter. That's creepy!
> ...


She does have the situation under control. Keep her.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 18, 2013)

No


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 28, 2013)

These people did and they don't like it.

http://news.yahoo.com/pa-homeowner-sues-seller-over-homes-bloody-past-210734556--abc-news-money.html


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 17, 2013)

Here's your chance to purchase one of your own!

Murder house for sale!

http://www.41nbc.com/news/local-news/26581-double-murder-shocks-houston-county-community (If you google the street address and murder, a LOT of stories come up)

http://www.homes.com/property/111-chadwick-rd-warner-robins-ga-31088/id-300015449730/


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a 150 year old house. The lot it is on was first built upon in 1780 something, by the son of one of the Signers of the Declaration of Independence. The son died in the first house after being bitten by a rattlesnake (according to a plaque at a cemetery) and was buried in the cemetry sort of across the street from the house (not exactly across the street, but just a stones throw away behind the houses on the other side of the street). He was only in his 20's when he died. The house remained with his family for a number of years till it was torn down and rebuilt in 1860 (or maybe it burned down, not entirely sure). From 1860 till 1970, the record is a little murky on who lived there and what happened, but there are some interesting (and some might say, creepy) areas in the house, like a room in the attic with a door and closet right outside the door. The room is painted a pastel blue, like maybe it was a childs room. There is also a long opening through the lower part of the attic that goes to a small "trapdoor" looking door on the outside of the house. So, with a ladder, you could go through the little trapdoor and crawl along the rafters and then come into the house near my two youngest kids' rooms. When I've gone into the attic at night, that long corridor is picth black, but I know what it looks like when there is light, and I can't help it but I imagine a long black haired girl with wild eyes sitting just out of the light staring at me. That's the only really creepy part of the house though. The rest of the house has a very warm and comfortable feel to it. The attic just raises my hackles because I'm a horror film nut and have seen way too many movies with scary little children and for some reason that is what comes to mind when I go into the attic. I think it is because that room up there sort of reminds me of the room that they kept the girl from the Ring.

Happy Halloween! Oh, and I totally wanted to put a dim light in that room and fashion a figure of a small girl in the window for halloween decorations but my wife threatened to make me sleep there if I did.


----------



## csb (Oct 17, 2013)

Never going to Sap's house.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 17, 2013)

I SO double-dog dare you to put this in a dimly lit area of the attic.


----------



## Supe (Oct 17, 2013)

No, THIS:


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 17, 2013)

No, THIS:


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 17, 2013)

The saw guy doesn't scare me at all, those are just gore movies, gore isn't scary just bloody. The little black haired doll with dark eye sockets, now that would freak the living hell out of me if I saw it in my attic. I'd be moving out that night... Leave all my stuff and buy everything new in the new house.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 17, 2013)

I kind of want to dress my daughter like that for Halloween, how wicked creepy would that be! Ding dong, truck or treat! I'm sorry officer I had no idea my 2 year old daughter would give the old lady a heart attack.


----------

